# Dry Rock



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone know if any lfs sells dry rock? so far ive only been able to find them online.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think J&L sells Marco rock which is dry live rock.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

islandpets sells it marco and dead dry lr


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Or you can make your own Aragocrete rocks


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

cool thanks for the help


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

J&L Aquatics Goby Rock (Per Pound)
Marco Rocks - Key Largo Premium Reef Rock (50lb)
Caribsea South Seas Base Rock - 40lbs.
Caribsea Reef Rock - 50 lbs.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thank you nicole


----------

